
SketchAR uses machine learning and AR to teach drawing - roye
https://thenextweb.com/apps/2018/03/02/this-app-uses-ar-and-ai-to-teach-anyone-how-to-draw/
======
DanAndersen
When I first glanced at this, I was initially dismissive -- "it's just virtual
tracing paper," I thought, fun as a toy but not for teaching how to draw in an
active way.

But then I thought more about how a big part of drawing is building up the
muscle memory and physical coordination to transition from imagined line to
drawn line. The Drawabox [0] series of drawing tutorials has a good amount of
emphasis on this. Art tracing projectors [1] are a useful part of various
drawing/mural work too.

This AR app actually intersects with some research I've been involved with in
an interesting way. I've been working on using AR for surgical telementoring
[2], where a remote expert surgeon can give guidance to a less-experienced
combat medic by drawing annotations directly overlaid onto the view of the
patient's body. While my team and I are now looking at using HMDs like the
HoloLens, earlier prototypes used a tablet held in a fixed position above the
operating field. I think that this AR drawing app, in order to move beyond the
toy/gimmick use case, would best be served by deployment on a tablet that is
held fixed above the paper, for a user to look through without having to keep
a handheld phone still.

[0] [https://drawabox.com/](https://drawabox.com/)

[1] [https://www.engineersupply.com/art-tracing-
projectors.aspx](https://www.engineersupply.com/art-tracing-projectors.aspx)

[2]
[https://engineering.purdue.edu/starproj/](https://engineering.purdue.edu/starproj/)

~~~
maxpupmax
It's an interesting idea. I recently went through drawabox so I gave this app
a try, but it's poor execution — basically unusable for me. I think I agree
that a fixed deployment would probably be more stable and usable.

------
dang
This has more details: [https://medium.com/sketchar/the-method-of-progressive-
marker...](https://medium.com/sketchar/the-method-of-progressive-markers-in-
computer-vision-and-augmented-reality-f811c6e49e28). Normally we'd change the
URL to that, but it doesn't begin by explaining what the app does.

(Tip: if you'd like your post to get attention on HN, always begin by
explaining what your product does. Assume zero prior knowledge. Otherwise your
post makes sense to readers who are familiar with your work, but you lose
everyone else at the start. Operate statelessly and you'll do better.)

------
3bodyProblem
I'm quite skeptical, it could be really handy as a reference after your
drawing is done, comparing it with the example to see if all the proportions
are right. I've spend the last 6 months learning to draw. Also can recommend
drawabox, it becomes painfully clear that observation skills, understand space
and volume is much more important than just putting a line on paper.

Drawing is a skill anyone can learn, you can learn to draw a cartoon horse in
a day, but it's more valuable to understand how animals are constructed. That
will give you a foundation to draw it from any angle no matter how bad or good
your linework is.

~~~
mdahl
On the topic of checking proportions when drawing, I recently released the app
[0]. Its much more low-tech: One needs to select two images (one reference
image and another image of the drawing). Then the app makes it possible to
view the images transparently over each other. There is no need for markers,
but matching the images always needs to be done manually.

[0] [https://www.color-practice.com/sight-size.html](https://www.color-
practice.com/sight-size.html)

